# G Scale Dimensions



## fredrosse (Dec 21, 2011)

I am trying to setup a G-scale layout in my basement, but could not find any dimensions for detailed layout. For example, the 48 inch diameter track circle from Aristocraft, what is actually 48 inch diameter, the centerline of the track, the outer rail, the inner rail? Beyond that, what clearance beyond the track is needed for the rolling stock. I know real full size railroads have standards for these dimensions, but could not find anything on G scale layouts that actually addressed this.

Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Fred, welcome to G-scale. As you're discovering, nothing is as it seems -- from the name on! The only standard is the gauge: 45 mm between the rails, or 1.75 inches. A four foot diam3ter circle is 48 at the center line. How much overhang you should allow for depends on the scale of equipment you're using. I'd leave enough space (especially on curves) for your scale of equipment. Standard guage 1:32 cars and locomotives will need less clearance than 1:20.3 equipment. And let's not even talk about larger stuff (where the track would be two foot or 1.5 foot narrow gauge!) 

I run 1:32 and 1:29 equipment and locos, and my curves are much larger -- 5 foot radius -- so overhang is not a problem. But others run on my layout, so I've got at least a couple of inches of clearance between the rail and the nearest object.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

give your trains a safety space of two inches and a half outside of the rails on each side. 
if you are planning to have bigger rolling stock than 1:22.3 add at least half an inch on each side. 
(or if you plan to run very long rolling stock, like modern passengercoaches, add that half inch too)


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a portable display that I recently built. All my engines are LGB and can manage 4' curves. Regardless of this, I made it 6' wide for safety's sake. Pictures can be seen on the club website at www.ckgrs.com. Regards, Dennis


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to large scale where nothing is at it seems... a realm of compromise. 
Our trains have a toy heritage... they first were designed to navigate very tight curves to fit European Gardens and smaller rooms. What is needed for clearance is far greater for small diameters than larger ones depending on rolling stock. 
Aristocraft track was designed to mesh with LGB track which is Metric, so instead of foot diameters being actual they are rounded off metric sized tracks. The link below will give you actual sizes. 
Alot depends on your eye and what it likes and what size of locomotives you want to run. To my eye I like short engines on big curves because it looks like my trains belong on the track instead of appearing to look perched on it 
Another reason there aren't set standards for 'G scale' is we run 5 scales on the one track; 1:32, 1:29, 1:24, 1:22.5. 1:20,3, plus a few larger scales that make our track like industrial trackage... the larger the scale the more overhang... 


http://members.westnet.com.au/susprog/AristoTrack.htm 

Happy Rails 
John


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

If you want to get a reasonable track layout design, without picking nits, then get a copy of RR-Track with the G-Scale templates. 

Used this software on some very large display designs and does a fairly good job of getting you in the ballpark on track needed and design. 

http://www.rrtrack.com/


----------

